# Good hop combinations for APA



## MrChoat (7/10/14)

Afternoon all.

Just finished a morning of brewing, started a couple, kegged a couple, drank a couple..

This morning I was doing an extract S&W Pacific, as its been my go to recipe since starting, and never had a bad one, so I stick with it. Its Earle's recipe found here in the forums.

Today was a bit different, since I ran out of galaxy.

Last brew I used 10g galaxy at 20min, 15g hallertau at 10min, and 20g of galaxy + 5g vic secret at flameout.
Turned out awesome, but that ones empty.

The brew before that i used the same amounts, all galaxy. Was nice.

The brew before that was all Vic secret. Not bad, but I don't remember it being great, I think for aroma additions galaxy is better.

This morning, I used 7g galaxy + 7g Vic secret at 20min, 20g hallertau at 10, and 25g of Amarillo at flame out. Smelt good, tasted about right, a bit more bitter than usual but I like bitter so that's what I was aiming for.

Its got me thinking, what's everyone else using as their go to hop combinations for light, easy drinking ales?


----------



## paulyman (7/10/14)

I have been trying for a Hop Thief clone for little while using Simcoe and Columbus. Loving that combination.


----------



## MrChoat (7/10/14)

paulyman said:


> I have been trying for a Hop Thief clone for little while using Simcoe and Columbus. Loving that combination.


Love that beer, along with hop hog. I want to give either a try but think I'll blow my weekly brew budget on hops alone.

That said, I'm going to start a collection in my freezer anyway. I will have to add Columbus to it.


----------



## paulyman (7/10/14)

Yeah, I'm slowly building up a supply in the freezer.

Take a look at my recipe or Natsta's recipe on the Hop Thief clone page: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81970-james-squire-hop-thief-6-extract/. 

There is also a Hop Hog extract clone recipe floating about which sounds awesome. But will require a fair few different hops.

I love galaxy though, did an all galaxy IPA a few months ago. Loved it! Didn't experience the grassy taste that I was worried about from my readings.


----------



## Yob (7/10/14)

In order of love

Simcoe
Mosaic
Citra
Amarillo
Centennial 
Columbus 
NZ Cascade 
AU cascade 
Chinook
Vic secret
Ella

Combinations of these are divine.. 

I've probably left quite a few out as well, but these roll off the top of the head with ease.. Almost impossible to do wrong with the first 8


----------



## stewy (8/10/14)

I like
Cascade
Centennial
Amarillo
Citra

In any combo


----------



## jyo (8/10/14)

Favourite combos for me are :

Cascade, Simcoe, Centennial

Amarillo, Centennial

Citra, Columbus

Cascade, Chinook

I was going to marry Galaxy years ago, but I haven't brewed with it for a long time.


----------



## maaark (8/10/14)

+1 for Cascade & Centennial combo. Try Burleigh Brewing's 28 Pale Ale for an awesome example.

I brewed a Chinook & Citra draught which I had my first taste of on Monday and will be awesome with a bit longer in the bottle.

I put down an all Summer APA on the weekend which I'm looking forward to tasting.

Next time I use Galaxy I might chuck in some Topaz as well.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/10/14)

Last two brews used Chinook, Centennial and Cascade. Yet to try finished beer, only 2 weeks in the bottle but wort from hydrometer test says to me, "do that again."


----------



## Gigantorus (8/10/14)

Have only used a small number of hops varieties so far. But my list is:

- Simcoe
- Citra
- Galaxy
- Kohatu (am yet to use. but it's a fairly new variety from NZ. Said to be a tropical fruit bowl in hop with plenty of lime. Also seen references calling it “sweaty pineapple pants”.)

Simcoe is my fav so far.

*So where does everyone get their hop pellets from in Australia?*

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## mofox1 (8/10/14)

Might want to have a quick gander over the site sponsors for that one. Or some people's sigs above. h34r:


----------



## maaark (8/10/14)

Gigantorus said:


> Have only used a small number of hops varieties so far. But my list is:
> 
> - Kohatu (am yet to use. but it's a fairly new variety from NZ. Said to be a tropical fruit bowl in hop with plenty of lime. Also seen references calling it “sweaty pineapple pants”.)
> 
> ...



I tasted Kohatu (with Cascade) in the Moa SKW 99 Not Out Pale Ale - it's pretty delicious.

Brewers Choice have stores on the South, North & West Side if you're after hops. Otherwise if you're after something more exotic try Craftbrewer at Capalaba.


----------



## MrChoat (8/10/14)

It seems everyone's loving the c hops. Gonna have to get some for myself I think.

I've been missioning out to craftbrewer for hops.

My reasoning is the packets are bigger, fresher, kept in the cold room and have worked better for me than others. Better priced too.

Plus I always seem to find something I 'need' to make an excuse to go out there.

I need another cube, so next time its gonna be a lot of hops, some pot glasses and a fwk.


----------



## Blind Dog (8/10/14)

Love the standard us c hops plus Simcoe, amarillo, galaxy and magnum for clean bittering. Also love the English standards in bitters which are by definition easy drinking ales. Have an Admiral almost smash best bitter thats just about coming into its own


----------



## Gigantorus (12/12/14)

Have made a batch of pale ale using a Coopers Aust Pale Ale can and have used 3 varieties of hop - 20grams of each in a steep, and then dry-hopped with the remainign 30grams of each. The 3 hops were Galaxy, Amarillo & Centennial. From the taste I had the other day, it's a pleasant peachy and passionfruity aroma and taste, which is very nice indeed. 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Moad (12/12/14)

Trying vic secret for the first time this weekend, pretty excited. Normally stick to chinook,cascade,galaxy,amarillo,simcoe,citra,magnum and fuggles. 

I did use something that gave me lots of grapefruit but can't remember what it was...


----------



## boybrewer (12/12/14)

For me my main stay is Citra and Galaxy . I've POR for bittering and Citra for the aroma and flavour nice combo 

So : Galaxy 
Citra
Simcoe
Centennial
Brambling Cross
Amarillo
Cascade
Just to name a few .


----------



## GNU (12/12/14)

I grab my hops online from "hop dealz". Big bags, good prices. 

I've only used the following, and haven't had a bad combination

Cascade
Amarillo 
Galaxy
Citra 

Have some mosaic in the freezer to play with.


----------



## abe max (13/12/14)

I've just started drinking what I think is a great brew, Centennial for bitterness, Perle, Cascade then another Perle addition for flavour.

Will do this combo again for sure.


----------



## QldKev (13/12/14)

Every brewer has to try a brew with the "Three C's" Cascade, Centennial, Columbus.

Magnum is a great hop for bittering APA's

If you want to try something full on, a brew with Cascade slammed really hard is great. Try a good hit of caramel/crystal malts, magnum for bittering, and then cascade say 2g/L at 10, 2g/L at 0/whirlpool and 3g/L (or even 4g/L) dry hops.


----------



## WitWonder (31/12/14)

maaark said:


> +1 for Cascade & Centennial combo. Try Burleigh Brewing's 28 Pale Ale for an awesome example.


An "awesome example" - really? I thought it was another unremarkable attempt at a pale ale. In fact, my comments at the time went something along the lines of congratulating them for making a beer that tastes as boring as any CUB product, dressing it up as "craft" and charging accordingly. Would not buy again. 

I just brewed with Amarillo, Citra and Chinook and not overly impressed. Tastes a bit grassy so thinking the dry hops maybe could have done with a day or two less. Still need to give it a few weeks in the keg before passing final judgement.

Otherwise, anyone have a tried and true (APA) recipe using some of the following;
Amarillo, 
Chinook, 
Citra
Cascade
Centennial ???


----------



## danestead (31/12/14)

WitWonder said:


> An "awesome example" - really? I thought it was another unremarkable attempt at a pale ale. In fact, my comments at the time went something along the lines of congratulating them for making a beer that tastes as boring as any CUB product, dressing it up as "craft" and charging accordingly. Would not buy again.
> 
> I just brewed with Amarillo, Citra and Chinook and not overly impressed. Tastes a bit grassy so thinking the dry hops maybe could have done with a day or two less. Still need to give it a few weeks in the keg before passing final judgement.
> 
> ...


Totally agree re. 28 pale ale.


----------



## manticle (31/12/14)

WitWonder said:


> An "awesome example" - really? I thought it was another unremarkable attempt at a pale ale. In fact, my comments at the time went something along the lines of congratulating them for making a beer that tastes as boring as any CUB product, dressing it up as "craft" and charging accordingly. Would not buy again.
> 
> I just brewed with Amarillo, Citra and Chinook and not overly impressed. Tastes a bit grassy so thinking the dry hops maybe could have done with a day or two less. Still need to give it a few weeks in the keg before passing final judgement.
> 
> ...


Hard to say because everyone's tastes vary so much and people often seem to be disappointed when an apa isn't as hoppy or bitter as an aipa or iipa.

For mine cascade is a great all rounder that combines well with any of those you list. Centennial is a bit like cascade on steroids so use it only if you're trying to get more bang for buck.
Chinook has that dank, resinous character that balances fruity hops well so I often use it for bittering along in a brew with cascade, citra, amarillo, etc.
Styrian goldings combine beautifully with cascade, amarillo and others and a shade of late ekg can also work in an apa.

Mostly nowadays I prefer maris+ shade of uk crystal and something toasty (vienna, biscuit, aromatic). Recently got some schooner that was a great base. While I step mash most beers, my sacch rest for summer drinking apas is around 64-65. Have done away with dry hopping this style at the moment and not missed it.


----------



## Spohaw (1/1/15)

Like using simcoe as a bittering hop in apa's and using Amarillo for later additions , aiming to get the ibu's around 35

What to try a cluster bittering and Amarillo later additions apa on the weekend , has anyone tried that combo ? Never used cluster before so any info would be great


----------



## dammag (1/1/15)

WitWonder said:


> An "awesome example" - really? I thought it was another unremarkable attempt at a pale ale. In fact, my comments at the time went something along the lines of congratulating them for making a beer that tastes as boring as any CUB product, dressing it up as "craft" and charging accordingly. Would not buy again.
> 
> I just brewed with Amarillo, Citra and Chinook and not overly impressed. Tastes a bit grassy so thinking the dry hops maybe could have done with a day or two less. Still need to give it a few weeks in the keg before passing final judgement.
> 
> ...


I bought a six pack of Burleigh 28 Pale Ale yesterday. Use by 10/12/2015 so I'd say it is as fresh as.

I am not always a fan of this beer but this fresh batch is pretty bloody good. Plenty of hop taste and aroma for a Pale Ale.


----------



## WitWonder (2/1/15)

manticle said:


> Hard to say because everyone's tastes vary so much and people often seem to be disappointed when an apa isn't as hoppy or bitter as an aipa or iipa.
> 
> For mine cascade is a great all rounder that combines well with any of those you list. Centennial is a bit like cascade on steroids so use it only if you're trying to get more bang for buck.
> Chinook has that dank, resinous character that balances fruity hops well so I often use it for bittering along in a brew with cascade, citra, amarillo, etc.
> ...


Well yesterday I just used 50g @ 60 minutes of Chinook, then 50g each of Chinook and Cascade @ 10mins, 45L batch. I think your other point regarding the base is probably good too - I'm not sure that BB ale malt is that great to support this beer. I typically use about 85-90% pale and 10% or so of Caramunich and maybe a splash of wheat in my APA's.


----------



## loko750 (14/1/15)

Simcoe,cascade and Amarillo are the three I use most and make an awsome combo together


----------



## fletcher (14/1/15)

columbus and simcoe all day, with a touch of centennial.

perfect mix of citrus/sweetness, dankness/resin, and pine/grassy.


----------



## nvs-brews (14/1/15)

i just did:

Belma
Falconer flight
chinook
Cascade
vic secret
armarillo
citra

they all seemed to work well together


----------



## Spohaw (11/9/15)

Just did a session apa (kinda) with 

Pellets.....
Mosaic
Azacca
Eldorado
Summer 
Lemon drop

Flowers......
Cascade
Galaxy

I'm hoping it's going to be decent ... I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Toastie (12/9/15)

I am very new to adding hops but am getting my head around it now, the brew i just bottled was an unhopped extract (1.5kg light malt + 1.5kg wheat malt), and i added 16g Nelson Sauvin @40 mins, 20g Cascade @ 20 mins, and 12g of both Nelson Sauvin & Cascade at 5 mins. It smelt absolutely sensational! Twiddling my thumbs for another week till i can try one :chug:


----------

